# NFL 2018



## Road Guy (Jul 17, 2018)

11 days till training camp / practice.... geesh.. has this been a long offseason or what?
F the Aints, Panties, and the Succanears!


----------



## leggo PE (Jul 17, 2018)

Goooo Niners!


----------



## akwooly (Jul 17, 2018)

go Hawks!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jul 17, 2018)

Go All Blacks!!


----------



## Violator (Jul 17, 2018)

ghey


----------



## ruggercsc (Jul 17, 2018)

i just got my Titans season tickets in the mail.  They switched to digital tickets this year (a scannable badge).


----------



## Supe (Jul 18, 2018)

Road Guy said:


> 11 days till training camp / practice.... geesh.. has this been a long offseason or what?
> F the Aints, Panties, and the Succanears!


Well you can take the asshole out of Atlanta...


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Jul 18, 2018)

I don't know about that. This has definitely been one of the shortest off-seasons I've experienced in a while.


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 18, 2018)

Who is playing quarterback for the eagles this season?


----------



## leggo PE (Jul 18, 2018)

Good question, and I don't know the answer. Is Wentz healthy again?


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Jul 19, 2018)

Wentz is QB#1. He's looked great during OTAs and progressed in terms of what drills he participates in.He's not medically cleared to play competitively yet.  Preseason is out of the question entirely and he could still miss the first few games of the regular season. They're not going to rush him back.

Foles is QB2, Sudfeld is #3. Foles would start if Wentz isn't medically cleared to play in the regular season.


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 19, 2018)

Apparently Jimmy G dating a porn star? Does the NFL screen for STD’s?


- not that there’s anything wrong with that.....


----------



## leggo PE (Jul 19, 2018)

Woah, she's a cougar for sure!


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Jul 19, 2018)

I'd be a little surprised if the NFL tested for those. I'm not worried for him though. I've read that the adult film industry has mandatory tests on like a biweekly basis. They sorta have to to prevent an outbreak that shuts down the whole industry.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jul 19, 2018)

RBHeadge PE said:


> I'd be a little surprised if the NFL tested for those. I'm not worried for him though. I've read that the adult film industry has mandatory tests on like a biweekly basis. They sorta have to to prevent an outbreak that shuts down the whole industry.


I love how seriously you answered this obviously rhetorical question.


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Jul 23, 2018)

Thursday can't get here fast enough. Some of the articles being published during the "dead zone" are going above and beyond the call of stupidity.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Jul 23, 2018)

Will Earl Thomas get a new contract?


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 23, 2018)




----------



## RBHeadge PE (Jul 23, 2018)

Thomas will probably get a new contract... on another team. 

The better question is will the Seachickens cut him or trade him for peanuts first?


----------



## csb (Jul 24, 2018)

Heh...moobs.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Aug 9, 2018)

It's game day!


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Aug 10, 2018)

I forgot how painful it is to watch the second half of preseason games.... not that the first half is much better.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 11, 2018)

RBHeadge PE said:


> I forgot how painful it is to watch the second half of preseason games.... not that the first half is much better.


Nah, that's generally how it is to watch any Philly game. :thumbs:


----------



## P-E (Aug 11, 2018)

Road Guy said:


>


Guess the PEDs worked somewhere else.


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 27, 2018)

so this has been a lackluster preseason..

and LOL @ the Broncos signing Pac Man Jones!!!!


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Aug 27, 2018)

I think my Seahawks are doomed to do a bit more rebuilding. Ugh.


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Aug 27, 2018)

How many returning starts will they have this season?


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Aug 27, 2018)

RBHeadge PE said:


> How many returning starts will they have this season?


A bunch, actually. Many of them good normally, but it's not looking like a complete team yet.


----------



## vee043324 (Aug 27, 2018)

This thread makes my heart sing. Let’s talk about it y’all. I saw Indy and SF play each other this weekend in Indy and it was incredible.


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Aug 28, 2018)

Audi driver said:


> A bunch, actually. Many of them good normally, but it's not looking like a complete team yet.


It's only pre-season.


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 28, 2018)

and we get teased with basically pre season college football games this weekend as well


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Aug 28, 2018)

Nothing says quality and nail-biting tension quite like a Division 1 team playing on a FCS or Div II team.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Aug 28, 2018)

RBHeadge PE said:


> It's only pre-season.


It is, that's true, but I've been a fan since 1976 so I know where to place my hopes.


----------



## Supe (Aug 28, 2018)

Last time my Jets were worth watching...


----------



## Jbone27 PE (Aug 28, 2018)

Cowboys preseason.... :facepalm:


----------



## csb (Aug 28, 2018)




----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 28, 2018)

Ya I don't think I'm going to have time for the fantasy pick 'em this season. Just too much going on with new fam developments and my new role at work.


----------



## leggo PE (Aug 29, 2018)

Just set 'em to automatically Home the whole time... That works, right??


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 29, 2018)

anyone else want to pick up KF's slack:? I mean his work for having a baby is pretty much over for now


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Aug 29, 2018)

Supe said:


> Last time my Jets were worth watching...


Did Bridgewater not fit in with their offense?  Can't figure that one out since he was a starter for the Vikings until he got hurt. They really have that much confidence in a rookie Darnold???


----------



## Supe (Aug 29, 2018)

Audi driver said:


> Did Bridgewater not fit in with their offense?  Can't figure that one out since he was a starter for the Vikings until he got hurt. They really have that much confidence in a rookie Darnold???


Bridgwater is good, just a placeholder.  They consider Darnold their future, and their opening schedule is as soft as its going to get (Detroit, Miami, Cleveland).  They're at the point where they figure he isn't going to learn much from the sidelines.   It's pretty similar to the Eagles scenario from two years ago with Bradford, Wentz, and Daniel (Bridgewater, Darnold, McCown).

Apparently the Jets just traded Bridgewater to the Saints for a third round pick, so that answers that.  Guess they figure having McCown as a backup is good enough, and they have Terrell Pryor as a just-in-case if they were ever both hurt.


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 29, 2018)

&amp; the fudge packers are going to lock up AA RON but wont have any money left for any supporting casts?

Maybe they are just trying to lock step with the Vikings


----------



## csb (Aug 29, 2018)

Road Guy said:


> &amp; the fudge packers are going to lock up AA RON but wont have any money left for any supporting casts?
> 
> Maybe they are just trying to lock step with the Vikings


Bring on the party boat and blow!


----------



## Flyer_PE (Aug 29, 2018)

leggo PE said:


> Just set 'em to automatically Home the whole time... That works, right??


It was a large part of my strategy last year.


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Aug 30, 2018)

Supe said:


> It's pretty similar to the Eagles scenario from two years ago with Bradford, Wentz, and Daniel (Bridgewater, Darnold, McCown).
> 
> Apparently the Jets just traded Bridgewater to the Saints for a third round pick, so that answers that.  Guess they figure having McCown as a backup is good enough, and they have Terrell Pryor as a just-in-case if they were ever both hurt.


Yep, this is a pretty good explanation. I'd add that they probably signed Bridgewater for no other reason that to trade him later for a draft pick, sorta similar to what the Eagles did with Bradford.



Road Guy said:


> &amp; the fudge packers are going to lock up AA RON but wont have any money left for any supporting casts?


I think ~30m/yr is the going rate for a top tier QB. And five years from now it won't be that much compared to the cap. But your point is well taken though, they really *should* sign talent around him too. Luckily for the rest of the NFC, I doubt they'll ever do it.


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Sep 6, 2018)

The 2018 season kicks off tonight at 8:20. Wow it's been a short seven months since the parade.

Either @Road Guy or I will be happy tomorrow morning.



Spoiler



Unfortunately, unless BDN shows up, I don't think it will be me


----------



## leggo PE (Sep 6, 2018)

Here we go!

Damn, this season sure did sneak up on me. Or maybe just the month of September did in general.


----------



## Jbone27 PE (Sep 6, 2018)

Just glad I didn't draft Bell in any of my leagues. I think he'll be back by week 3 but sucks for owners for first couple weeks.


----------



## P-E (Sep 6, 2018)

What a dull game so far.  More penalty yards than offensive yards it seems.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 6, 2018)

Just excited that football is back! Looking forward to Packers/Bears on SNF for the Pack's 100th season. :thumbs: 

And sorry I wasn't able to find the time for the pick 'em this season. With all the recent house improvements, new job, soon-to-be new family addition, and the computer business, I'm looking at my latest retirement plan.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 7, 2018)




----------



## Road Guy (Sep 7, 2018)

was that game hard to watch? I don't know if those teams are that undisciplined or if the refs were just a little penalty crazy (left over from pre season?) almost glad I drunk myself to sleep at halftime and didn't see the rest of it


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Sep 7, 2018)

The most polite way to describe it was that both teams have a lot of rust to knock off. Lots of tape to work with to make improvements over the next 10 days.

Ugghhh the first 2.5 quarters looked like preseason in both quality and play calling, both teams. Then the eagles had a nostalgic tricky play. And then rest of the game was a near exact repeat of the divisional round game in January.

The refs were flag crazy. Some calls were certainly legit; but others were at-best ticky-tacky, and at worst absolute nonsense. It appeared that both sides were victims to the poor reffing, so there's that at least.


----------



## leggo PE (Sep 7, 2018)

Ugh, that game. I picked it up with something like a minute or two left to go in the first half, and saw the score was 6-3. I was basically like, too bad there's no baseball on.


----------



## engineeringforfun (Sep 7, 2018)

leggo PE said:


> Ugh, that game. I picked it up with something like a minute or two left to go in the first half, and saw the score was 6-3. I was basically like, too bad there's no baseball on.


At least the second half was a little bit better. Both teams definitely have a lot of rust to shake off though.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 9, 2018)

Football...........all............day............long!

Packers on prime time! :thumbs:


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Sep 10, 2018)

Any word on Rodger's knee?


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 10, 2018)

hopefully A A Ron is ok (cause his backup looked pretty BAD)


----------



## csb (Sep 10, 2018)

Road Guy said:


> hopefully A A Ron is ok (cause his backup looked pretty BAD)


I panicked a little when they started talking about Randall Cobb being the QB. It felt like when you go through the "who gets to be president if X happens" scenarios.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Sep 10, 2018)

Found this amusing:


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 10, 2018)

RBHeadge PE said:


> Any word on Rodger's knee?


As a non-Packers fan, you're on a need to know basis :Chris: . But that comeback was pretty damn epic. I hope the rest of the season isn't like that....sheesh.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Sep 10, 2018)

knight1fox3 said:


> As a non-Packers fan, you're on a need to know basis :Chris: . But that comeback was pretty damn epic. I hope the rest of the season isn't like that....sheesh.


I just wonder what sort of sketchy thing the docs did to his knee to allow him to play?  I assume they just injected morphine into it or something.


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Sep 10, 2018)

knight1fox3 said:


> But that comeback was pretty damn epic. I hope the rest of the season isn't like that....sheesh.


The most satisfying wins are the closest wins.



Audi driver said:


> I just wonder what sort of sketchy thing the docs did to his knee to allow him to play?  I assume they just injected morphine into it or something.


One would hope its not something stupid that would jeopardize the rest of the season, or worse. It didn't look like he was ever applying much weight to that knee.


----------



## kevo_55 (Sep 10, 2018)

AR&gt;TB.


----------



## jeb6294 (Sep 10, 2018)

Wonder when NFL QB's are going to start using their new uniforms?


----------



## P-E (Sep 10, 2018)

These second MNF games are rough for us in the east.  11pm and just starting the 2nd qtr.


----------



## leggo PE (Sep 11, 2018)

It was rough for the Raiders, too. They totally shot themselves in the foot with those interceptions (what the heck!) and Todd Gurley II is a beast!


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 11, 2018)

Chuckie defin has some rust to shake off


----------



## Jbone27 PE (Sep 11, 2018)

Those poor Lions. That 3rd quarter was a train wreck.


----------



## Exengineer (Sep 11, 2018)

So when will Colin Kaepernick get a call from an NFL team?  If anyone could use him, it would be the Buffalo Bills.  They started Nathan Peterman at QB and if anyone remembers him from last season, you knew it was Doomsday for the Bills.  Watching him was like a train wreck in slow motion, he was abominable.  Peterman makes Ryan Leaf look like a Pro Bowl player.  When you look around the league and see some of the non-talent at QB, you know for sure that the NFL is blacklisting Kaepernick.  It's just not "politically correct" to sign him.  I condemn political correctness in all its forms.  The NFL owners have no balls whatsoever.


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Sep 11, 2018)

Jbone27 PE said:


> Those poor Lions. The at 3rd quarter last 59 min 40 sec of the game was a train wreck.


fify


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 11, 2018)

It appears its more profitable for him to "not work" at the moment -

He would have to drop the lawsuit to sign with a team and I doubt he is going to give that up.. I think if he wanted to play he would be playing - it was documented the broncos offered him a tryout his last year but he wanted 'all the money'.  He was a flash in the pan for a year like many other highly talented people that just cant stay with the ever changing game... and If he "could play" then the NFL owners wouldn't give a shit about his antics - I mean Pac Man Jones is working after all , and they put ray lewis in the hall of fame


----------



## Jbone27 PE (Sep 11, 2018)

If he was really all that talented Kaepernick would have a QB job. Michael Vick walked out of prison and into a starting position. I agree with @Road Guy. Kaepernick's a flash in the pan just like RGIII.


----------



## Jbone27 PE (Sep 11, 2018)

RBHeadge PE said:


> fify


I just needed them to hand off a couple to K. Johnson. Got him in fantasy. After the 3rd pick I can't believe they didn't just run the ball.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 11, 2018)

I haven't see Stafford look that bad since he was at UGA when Mark Richt would set him up for failure in a big game


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 11, 2018)

&amp; I really think if the owners were colluding against Kapernick - (or what I would do) is make him the starter for the Browns / Dolphins /  or something


----------



## jeb6294 (Sep 12, 2018)

Road Guy said:


> I mean Pac Man Jones is working after all , and they put ray lewis in the hall of fame


And the Bengals drafted a guy last year who punched a lady.  In the face.  On camera.

If a team thought he would help them, he'd have been signed.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Sep 14, 2018)

Kapernick was a one season wonder.


----------



## vee043324 (Sep 15, 2018)

A colts player just requested me on Instagram and then liked my picture I am dead you guys


----------



## vee043324 (Sep 15, 2018)

DEAD.


----------



## vee043324 (Sep 15, 2018)

A SECOND ONE JUST REQUESTED TO FOLLOW ME


----------



## vee043324 (Sep 15, 2018)

A THIRD ONE JUST DM’D ME YOU GUYS IS THIS REAL LIFE


----------



## kevo_55 (Sep 15, 2018)

You drunk?


----------



## vee043324 (Sep 15, 2018)

I am not, just a big colts fan, but thanks


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 16, 2018)

What did he say?


----------



## vee043324 (Sep 16, 2018)

Asked if I lived in DC. We talked for a bit and I wished him luck against the redskins today!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 16, 2018)

vee043324 said:


> Asked if I lived in DC. We talked for a bit and I wished him luck against the redskins today!


Speaking of Luck, tell him to stop throwing INT's...


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Sep 17, 2018)

If anyone needs a sure bet: bet on the Bears tonight. Seahawks have their JV on defense tonight.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Sep 17, 2018)

Oh, and what level of asswipe do you need to be to retire after half-time?


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 17, 2018)

yeah but how many times have we been in the middle of a shitty job situation and said to ourselves, "man If I could I would get up and leave right now"


----------



## csb (Sep 17, 2018)

I'd like to give him the "Take This Job and Shove It" award.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Sep 17, 2018)

Road Guy said:


> yeah but how many times have we been in the middle of a shitty job situation and said to ourselves, "man If I could I would get up and leave right now"


Yeah, but you don't because you like your co-workers.


----------



## akwooly (Sep 17, 2018)

I would so do that if i could.


----------



## akwooly (Sep 17, 2018)

vee043324 said:


> A THIRD ONE JUST DM’D ME YOU GUYS IS THIS REAL LIFE


niiiiceee.  slide into your DMs


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 17, 2018)

I think this is what they call "fishing"


----------



## jeb6294 (Sep 17, 2018)

They need your bank account info so they can send you some sweet merch.


----------



## vee043324 (Sep 17, 2018)

Audi driver said:


> If anyone needs a sure bet: bet on the Bears tonight. Seahawks have their JV on defense tonight.


I don't know why but I don't love the Bears tonight. I feel like the Seahawks will sort it out and play better than expected. TBD.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 17, 2018)

Audi driver said:


> Yeah, but you don't because you like your co-workers.


Assuming you like your co-workers...


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Sep 17, 2018)

vee043324 said:


> I don't know why but I don't love the Bears tonight. I feel like the Seahawks will sort it out and play better than expected. TBD.


Well, I hope you're right, but I have serious doubts.


----------



## vee043324 (Sep 17, 2018)

Lolololol at Seattle fml


----------



## vee043324 (Sep 17, 2018)

Regardless of outcome, great effort by Seattle D. Have to throw that out there


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Sep 18, 2018)

Audi driver said:


> If anyone needs a sure bet: bet on the Bears tonight. Seahawks have their JV on defense tonight.


What a surprise. The JV defense did alright, it was the all starters offense that looked like a bunch of newbs.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 18, 2018)

Russell Wilson looks done


Also this LOL


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Sep 18, 2018)

To Russell's credit, it seemed like no one was ever able to get open. I still prefer he just chuck the ball away instead of taking a sack but whateves.  It was really stupid to throw that pick 6. That was so out of character, I wondered who was actually wearing #3.  Abandoning the running game seemed like a GEM of an idea..


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Sep 19, 2018)

I'm not sure I can blame Wilson for the game Monday night. There's only so much he can do when the other ten guys were randos Carroll recruited from a tailgate party an hour before the game.


----------



## vee043324 (Sep 21, 2018)

Wheewww Cleveland the coolers are open. Dilly dilly!


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Sep 21, 2018)

Wrong sport, idc, still works on multiple levels


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 21, 2018)

Kind of bummed I missed the game
Now.....


----------



## leggo PE (Sep 21, 2018)

Why the heck was that game only on NFL HD? What the heck. Do people really buy that channel package to just watch Thursday Night Football? I bet the viewership was way down.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 21, 2018)

leggo PE said:


> Why the heck was that game only on NFL HD? What the heck. Do people really buy that channel package to just watch Thursday Night Football? I bet the viewership was way down.


It is. And super annoying. I've been saying, if the NFL could put out ONE SINGLE INTERFACE that I could watch anywhere on any device, I would purchase. But instead, they have all these special days that are network syndicated and there's multiple interfaces. Hulu Live and Sling TV were the ones I was somewhat considering. I can still stream most of the games from the Netherlands though. LOL


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 21, 2018)

last year they were on Amazon Prime- guess amazon not making enough $$ to afford that this year 

most TNF games are usually pretty bad though.. as are most Sundays, I mean how many ties are we going to have? at least there are usually 2 good SEC matchups to watch on Saturdays.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Sep 21, 2018)

Road Guy said:


> last year they were on Amazon Prime- guess amazon not making enough $$ to afford that this year
> 
> most TNF games are usually pretty bad though.. as are most Sundays, I mean how many ties are we going to have? at least there are usually 2 good SEC matchups to watch on Saturdays.


I thought they were on Twitter too?


----------



## envirotex (Sep 21, 2018)

That was some crazy stuff...


----------



## leggo PE (Sep 21, 2018)

Some of the games are on Amazon Prime this year, too. But not this week's, and I had crappy luck with getting them to work on Prime last season.


----------



## vee043324 (Sep 21, 2018)

You can find all NFL games on reddit!! Google the games + reddit (e.g. “jets vs Browns reddit”) and you’ll find them. I do it every Sunday to watch games that aren’t on local news channels. One of the only good things I learned from my ex.


----------



## Supe (Sep 24, 2018)

Dear Falcons, Vikings, Packers, Jaguars, Texans, and Patriots.  Thank you for being hot garbage, shitting all over the spread, and totally fucking my Pickem week.


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Sep 24, 2018)

vee043324 said:


> You can find all NFL games on reddit!! Google the games + reddit (e.g. “jets vs Browns reddit”) and you’ll find them. I do it every Sunday to watch games that aren’t on local news channels. One of the only good things I learned from my ex.


r/nflstreams

The hardest part is finding a reliable stream. 



Supe said:


> Dear Falcons, Vikings, Packers, Jaguars, Texans, and Patriots.  Thank you for being hot garbage, shitting all over the spread, and totally fucking my Pickem week.


Vikings killed my suicide pool. I'd complain, but I'm okay with them getting blowout by a tanking team. Now with any luck they'll come back Thursday night looking for vengeance.


----------



## leggo PE (Sep 24, 2018)

Bye bye, Niners season!

.... @vee043324 seems like Jimmy G is going to have a lot of down time, might need someone to spend it with...


----------



## Supe (Sep 24, 2018)

Maybe Tom Brady?  He doesn't seem to being playing much football lately.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 24, 2018)

Do you think the patriots were like, damn, we just lost to a dude named Patricia!


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 24, 2018)

Is this just an odd week in the NFL or is this the end of the Ryan Fitzpatrick show?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Sep 24, 2018)

The fitzmagic is gone, 9 days too late


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Sep 25, 2018)

A summary of last night's game:



> Unsportsmanlike Conduct:  Roughing the Passer, Defense. 15 yard penalty. First Down!


----------



## vee043324 (Sep 25, 2018)

leggo PE said:


> Bye bye, Niners season!
> 
> .... @vee043324 seems like Jimmy G is going to have a lot of down time, might need someone to spend it with...


ILYSM. 

I am really happy I was able to see him play (and warm up on the field woof) this year in Indy even though it was preseason.


----------



## vee043324 (Sep 25, 2018)

RBHeadge PE said:


> r/nflstreams
> 
> The hardest part is finding a reliable stream.
> 
> Vikings killed my suicide pool. I'd complain, but I'm okay with them getting blowout by a tanking team. Now with any luck they'll come back Thursday night looking for vengeance.


would say it's not that hard finding a reliable stream. There are usually like 4-6 links posted, you just have to go through one or two before you find one that works. i haven't been blocked from watching any game so far.


----------



## jeb6294 (Sep 25, 2018)

Not a Twatter, so not sure if this'll work, but this video someone posted on there pretty much sums it up....


----------



## jeb6294 (Sep 25, 2018)

RBHeadge PE said:


> A summary of last night's game:


Unless you're the Steelers.  At one point during the 1st half QB was going down and the Steelers' LB, not only drilled him, but hit him square in the head with the crown of his helmet.  Miraculously, they called a penalty, but just about any other team he would have been thrown out of the game and people would be screaming bout fines.


----------



## vee043324 (Sep 27, 2018)

How about back in the day when I wasn’t into NFL, I thought the Redskins were from Washington state and the Seahawks were the states second team lmao


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 27, 2018)

I just need 20 garbage points out of Kirk Cousins tonight...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vee043324 (Sep 28, 2018)

I needed Minnesota to lose by less than 6.5.. so naturally the final score was 21-28.


----------



## leggo PE (Sep 28, 2018)

Well, crap, I think I just realized I've been making the stupidest mistake. When you're picking the number next to the team you're choosing to win the game, I was thinking that was the ranking. Not assigning the number of points to the game. I have been ranking all of my picks backwards of how I actually have meant to rank them.

God, I feel dumb. Happy Friday. Wait, wrong thread.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Sep 28, 2018)

I'm not ready to get on the bandwagon that the Rams offense is so wonderful and that Goff is the next jesus QB. The MN defense looked horrible, not because of anything the Rams did, they were running the wrong way, mixing up coverage and doing the dumbest things like not being deeper than their deepest.


----------



## leggo PE (Sep 28, 2018)

Now watch my week totals get even lower when I rank them how I want them!

Haha.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 15, 2018)

Anyone see the Bucs fired their Defensive Coordinator immediately after they loss to the downward spiraling Falcons yesterday?

The irony here is that their DC is Mike Smith, who used to be the Falcons Head Coach from 2008-2014 – sort of like getting fired twice by the same team.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 23, 2018)

most places you only know the name of your backup QB when your #1 QB sucks (as in the case in Denver) but this story is pretty funny

https://www.cbssports.com/nfl/news/chad-kelly-arrested-on-trespassing-charge-while-in-cowboy-costume-following-broncos-halloween-party/

No BAC - but maybe high? in a cowboy costume??

Local news was saying this guy would be starting by the end of season... LOLS


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Oct 23, 2018)

Is there a classier player in the NFL than Russell Wilson?  No. There isn't.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 23, 2018)

still should have run it


----------



## csb (Oct 23, 2018)

Road Guy said:


> most places you only know the name of your backup QB when your #1 QB sucks (as in the case in Denver) but this story is pretty funny
> 
> https://www.cbssports.com/nfl/news/chad-kelly-arrested-on-trespassing-charge-while-in-cowboy-costume-following-broncos-halloween-party/
> 
> ...


I liked where they said it was a cocaine-theme party before saying it was a cowboy party. Let's throw a Wolf of Wall Street eb.com party!


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 23, 2018)

they just read the arrest warrant on the radio and the description of the "intruder" is:

White male wearing jeans, flannel shirt, brown vest and a yellow scarf around his neck!


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 29, 2018)

So why now Browns? 2 years without a win and you finally have 2 wins and a tie and fire the HC?

Just give Chubb more carries! (Fantasy) lols..


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Oct 29, 2018)

I'm going to say it: I think the Seahawks have a real chance at making the play-offs this year.


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Oct 29, 2018)

Road Guy said:


> finally have 2 wins and a tie and fire the HC?


Did they really? browns gonna brown


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 29, 2018)

yep heard it on the news at lunch today!

also on the local sports radio stations in Denver, the morons are actually trying to find ways they can get Mike Shanahan to come back and coach the reminder of this season so they can make the playoffs? &amp; this was a serious conversation not a Key and Peele skit.....

:holyness:


----------



## jeb6294 (Oct 30, 2018)

Road Guy said:


> So why now Browns? 2 years without a win and you finally have 2 wins and a tie and fire the HC?
> 
> Just give Chubb more carries! (Fantasy) lols..


Yep, Hue Jackson is gone.

We all agreed here at work that it was too soon to get rid of him...not enough time to turn around a team that has been so bad for so long.  Not really surprised though TBH.  From some of the grumblings we hear at the southern end of the state, my thinking is that ownership was trying to butt in too much and not letting him run things the way he wanted.


----------



## vee043324 (Oct 31, 2018)

My weekly annoying post: I’m friends on Snapchat with another colts player as of last night.


----------



## leggo PE (Oct 31, 2018)

People still use Snapchat?


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Oct 31, 2018)

vee043324 said:


> My weekly annoying post: I’m friends on Snapchat with another colts player as of last night.


I really don't know if this is a good thing or a bad thing?


----------



## vee043324 (Oct 31, 2018)

yeah lets be honest i'm offended he didn't just follow me on instagram like everyone else.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Oct 31, 2018)

leggo PE said:


> People still use Snapchat?


What is a Snapchat? :rotflmao:


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 31, 2018)

snapchat is what most the HS and College kids use whose parents are on FB


----------



## leggo PE (Oct 31, 2018)

Haha yeah, my friend's sister who is a sophomore in college communicates with her friends mostly through Snapchat, not even text messages any more. I got rid of it a long time ago, when their security was so lax that someone hacked into them and released a bunch of phone numbers (mine included) to the internet. That was enough of a turn off for me.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Nov 2, 2018)

Dear God, the Raiders are a dumpster kitten.


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Nov 2, 2018)

$100M well spent! ...for the Chiefs, Chargers, and Broncos.

Prior to the game last night I thought Plan A was to tear the team apart this year and rebuild in the draft. But that idea was shot down after I saw Gruden's reactions in the second half.


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 2, 2018)

I think they are rolling out the Bill Parcells type plan to nuke everything and start fresh - they are building this team so it runs well in Vegas, not Oakland (IMO)


----------



## knight1fox3 (Nov 3, 2018)

@MA_PE, are you ready for the showcase showdown this Sun. night?!?! How about a few statistics for comparison purposes. Just imagine if Rodgers would have played as long as Brady has. :thumbs:


----------



## MA_PE (Nov 4, 2018)

144 games versus 142 games is pretty comparable.  They were both complementing each other in the media.  Should be a good game.  It sucks that it doesn’t start until 8:00 pm on a Sunday night here.

I noticed super bowl rings/appearances isn’t on that summary 

Go Pats!!


----------



## MA_PE (Nov 5, 2018)

@knight1fox3 Did you enjoy the game?

Go Pats!!!


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Nov 5, 2018)

Audi driver said:


> Dear God, the Seahawks are a dumpster kitten.


Fixed if for me.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Nov 5, 2018)

MA_PE said:


> @knight1fox3 Did you enjoy the game?
> 
> Go Pats!!!


I actually was up until that 2nd half fumble. That seemed to be a crucial turning point of the game. GB is really wasting the time of a HOF QB in my opinion.


----------



## Master slacker (Nov 6, 2018)

Audi driver said:


> Is there a classier player in the NFL than Russell Wilson?  No. There isn't.


Drew Brees.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Nov 6, 2018)

Master slacker said:


> Drew Brees.


As I said, no, there isn't.


----------



## Master slacker (Nov 6, 2018)

You don't have to believe me.  That's just how it is.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Nov 6, 2018)

Master slacker said:


> Thank you for setting me straight.


No problem. It's a service I provide.


----------



## Master slacker (Nov 6, 2018)

Master slacker said:


> Thank you for reminding me that I'm straight.






Audi driver said:


> Dang, cuz I think you're cute.


Well... gee... thanks...?


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 6, 2018)

yeah Fuck Drew Brees!!  &amp; Russell Wilson too!!!


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Nov 7, 2018)

Obviously, I don't fit in here as well as I had once thought.


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 7, 2018)

don't be so sensitive


----------



## envirotex (Nov 8, 2018)

Dear Rylan,

Thanks for speaking for all of us.

Cowboys Fans Everywhere


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Nov 9, 2018)

Dez injured himself on the last play of practice today, they think he tore his Achilles. I never root for injuries, but wow!


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 9, 2018)

F the saints 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knight1fox3 (Nov 10, 2018)

Audi driver said:


> Is there a classier player in the NFL than Russell Wilson?  No. There isn't.


JJ Watt


----------



## vee043324 (Nov 11, 2018)

must do homework.... want to watch football... slowly dying..


----------



## akwooly (Nov 11, 2018)

4th and inches you pass right @Road Guy?


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 11, 2018)

This week was a shit show......but I won my fantasy week like 123-29(well assuming I make it though 2 more games)....


----------



## Supe (Nov 12, 2018)

I lost my fantasy week miserably.  I feel like there is a secret society that controls the outcome of these games just so the bookies make a killing.


----------



## youngmotivatedengineer (Nov 12, 2018)

I'm killing it in Fantasy football this year, but I'm upset I started Graham over Ebron this week.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Nov 12, 2018)

knight1fox3 said:


> JJ Watt


Meh. Same, maybe.


----------



## vee043324 (Nov 19, 2018)

could have won the entire week in my football pool if the fucking vikings covered last night. now i have to make another fucking coin-toss choice between KC and LAR. ADVICE


----------



## vee043324 (Nov 19, 2018)

leaning on KC but seems tough for LAR to lose 2 games in a row ???


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Nov 19, 2018)

Should be a good game. LIke you said, it's a coin toss, but I'd tilt to KC. Not that I ever gamble anyway, but I certainly wouldn't want to bet anything on this one.


----------



## leggo PE (Nov 19, 2018)

Wow, I did TERRIBLY this week.


----------



## akwooly (Nov 19, 2018)

this week was terrible, but the Hawks beat the Packers!


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 19, 2018)

Its like we had two fucked up weeks in the NFL back to back!


----------



## Supe (Nov 19, 2018)

F*ck you Panthers, Chargers, and Falcons.


----------



## vee043324 (Nov 19, 2018)

leggo PE said:


> Wow, I did TERRIBLY this week.


lmao same. but i did so well in my other pool where we pick over spreads!!!


----------



## vee043324 (Nov 19, 2018)

KC OR LAR YOU GUYS HELP uuuhfahfdkjahkjfawh

if it was KC at home i'd take KC all day. i don't love KC on the road, and i don't think LAR are going to lose two in a row


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 19, 2018)

Showtime!


----------



## vee043324 (Nov 19, 2018)

not helpful!!!


----------



## vee043324 (Nov 19, 2018)

oh wow rams lost a game two weeks ago, not last week. forgot about their game against seattle.


----------



## vee043324 (Nov 19, 2018)

fuck there goes my whole "won't lose 2 in a row" theory.


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 19, 2018)

Showtime is Mahomes


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Nov 19, 2018)

Here's why I'm tilting KC, and its all intangibles:

LAR don't have a proper home field advantage. Fan base is _relatively_ new and the stadium has a lot of visiting fans. And it's the regular season so you should expect Andy Reid to be an excellent coach with innovative plays.

My wife, is far more active on daily fantasy stuff and is a bit more analytical, and is leaning LAR, mostly because KC has no defense. LAR isn't much better on the defensive side, but they are still better. My wife is usually right about these things; fwiw she's horrible at analyzing the eagles.


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Nov 19, 2018)

Road Guy said:


> Showtime is Mahomes


I thought his nickname was Kermit?


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Nov 19, 2018)

I just learned that the Washington Football Team (WFT) has signed Mark 'buttfumble' Sanchez.


----------



## leggo PE (Nov 19, 2018)

I'd go with the Rams, myself.


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 19, 2018)

who was the redskins #2 QB? before they signed Sanchez?


----------



## leggo PE (Nov 19, 2018)

Colt McCoy.


----------



## vee043324 (Nov 19, 2018)

Road Guy said:


> Showtime is Mahomes


oh duh. i'm an idiot.


----------



## vee043324 (Nov 19, 2018)

so KC only barely lost to Patriots at home... that's a strong road team..


----------



## vee043324 (Nov 19, 2018)

probably just going to flip a coin. (and pick the rams)


----------



## leggo PE (Nov 19, 2018)

vee043324 said:


> so KC only barely lost to Patriots at home... that's a strong road team..


Not true. The Pats defense hasn't been great this year, at least according to my fiance's fantasy team that has them as his defense.


----------



## vee043324 (Nov 19, 2018)

AJHFWAKJHW I GIVE UP.


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Nov 19, 2018)

vee043324 said:


> so KC only barely lost to Patriots at home... that's a strong road team..


Andy Reid in the regular season.


----------



## vee043324 (Nov 19, 2018)

OKAY WAIT

LETS ADD ANOTHER LAYER TO THIS

i forgot to add that the rams need to win by 3 points. it's not a SU pick.


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Nov 19, 2018)

still tilting KC


----------



## leggo PE (Nov 19, 2018)

Rams! Rams!


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 19, 2018)

since I am in the lead this week with the EB Pick Em - I would suggest you all just follow my lead and pick the not rams...


----------



## vee043324 (Nov 19, 2018)

Just gonna go with my first pick and stick to KC. Fuck it. I’d be WAY more angry if I switched to rams and then KC wins than if I stay with KC and rams win.


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 19, 2018)

Looks like showtime may be getting cancelled


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 19, 2018)

Disregard - showtime is back


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 19, 2018)

Back to HBO and the team with a UGA RB


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 19, 2018)

Now this is like a pac 12 game (or 10 or whatever they call themselves)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vee043324 (Nov 20, 2018)

Would consider jumping off a bridge rn.


----------



## vee043324 (Nov 20, 2018)

So pissed.


----------



## vee043324 (Nov 20, 2018)

What a joke.


----------



## akwooly (Nov 20, 2018)

Yass!  But why can’t I win a week with like 90 points vs 60. Boo.


----------



## Supe (Nov 20, 2018)

So I won my Yahoo Fantasy week, yet it calculated my 128 point total as only 67 (never updated for the MNF game) and gave me a loss because of it.  WTF?


----------



## leggo PE (Nov 20, 2018)

Just gonna say it... Shoulda listened to me!


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Nov 20, 2018)

Road Guy said:


> Back to HBO and the team with a U[sic]GA RB


FIFY



vee043324 said:


> So pissed.


So if the Rams were favored by three, and they only won by three, does vegas count that as a tie or a win?


----------



## vee043324 (Nov 20, 2018)

ugh it was 2.5 spread. so i got fucked.


----------



## leggo PE (Nov 20, 2018)

Shoulda woulda coulda!


----------



## leggo PE (Nov 20, 2018)

vee043324 said:


> ugh it was 2.5 spread. so i got fucked.


If you'd been in the other Pick 'Em I'm in, the spread was 3.5. You would've won.


----------



## vee043324 (Nov 20, 2018)

you're rubbing salt in my wounds


----------



## leggo PE (Nov 20, 2018)

Toughen up, buttercup!

...Sorry, I like being right.


----------



## leggo PE (Nov 20, 2018)

If it makes you feel any better, I picked the Rams in both the EB Pick 'Em and my other Pick 'Em. I got it right in the EB one, but it's not the one worth any money!  ldman:


----------



## Violator (Nov 20, 2018)

This game was neck and neck till the end!


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 21, 2018)

sweet I get to see the falcons lose on national television tomorrow!  #pumped!


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Nov 21, 2018)

Road Guy said:


> sweet I get to see the falcons lose on national television tomorrow!  #pumped!


At least I get to wait til Sunday to see my Seahawks lose. Fortunately, it's an early game so it won't take up my afternoon!


----------



## akwooly (Nov 21, 2018)

Audi driver said:


> At least I get to wait til Sunday to see my Seahawks lose. Fortunately, it's an early game so it won't take up my afternoon!


i am watching to see them win!


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Nov 21, 2018)

akwooly said:


> i am watching to see them win!


Hope you aren't holding your breath for that.


----------



## akwooly (Nov 21, 2018)

negative nancy.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Nov 21, 2018)

akwooly said:


> negative nancy.


I've been a fan since '76. Don't judge me.


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 21, 2018)




----------



## akwooly (Nov 21, 2018)

Audi driver said:


> I've been a fan since '76. Don't judge me.


I am actually surprised they are doing this well for a "rebuilding" year.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Nov 21, 2018)

akwooly said:


> I am actually surprised they are doing this well for a "rebuilding" year.


Me too. They have an actual wild card shot, at this point. Who saw that coming?


----------



## akwooly (Nov 25, 2018)

Audi driver said:


> Hope you aren't holding your breath for that.


I can breathe now!


----------



## Supe (Nov 26, 2018)

I'd be doing better at this if I'd remember to get picks in before these f*cking mid-week games.


----------



## P-E (Nov 26, 2018)

Supe said:


> I'd be doing better at this if I'd remember to get picks in before these f*cking mid-week games.


I hear that.  For me it's the Sunday games too.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Nov 26, 2018)

akwooly said:


> I can breathe now!


I can't even believe it!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Nov 26, 2018)

I honestly can't seem to remember what day to do my picks anymore.  Living in the future has fried my brain.


----------



## leggo PE (Nov 28, 2018)

Picks are in for me!


----------



## leggo PE (Nov 28, 2018)

There's y'all's reminder!


----------



## vee043324 (Nov 29, 2018)

WHAT. THE. FUCK. IS. HAPPENING.


----------



## vee043324 (Nov 29, 2018)

I’m at a 12/10 right now WTF


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 29, 2018)

Mother ducker!!!!

I mean I love to see the saints lose
Normally but JFC!!!!!


----------



## envirotex (Nov 29, 2018)

Don't worry, there's still time for the pokes to choke...


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 29, 2018)

I could use some garbage yardage for Michael Thomas 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Nov 30, 2018)

Road Guy said:


> Mother ducker!!!!
> 
> I mean I love to see the saints lose
> Normally but JFC!!!!!


If they're were going to blow out my Eagles, the least they could have done was beat all the other NFC East teams.


----------



## leggo PE (Nov 30, 2018)

That game was garbage.


----------



## vee043324 (Nov 30, 2018)

still bitter.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 2, 2018)




----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 2, 2018)

And BOOM goes the dynamite...

https://www.cbssports.com/nfl/news/mike-mccarthy-fired-by-green-bay-packers-after-horrible-cards-loss-joe-philbin-named-interim-coach/


----------



## akwooly (Dec 2, 2018)

lol packers.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Dec 2, 2018)

Gotta love the release.


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 3, 2018)

What a F'n shit show this week was. both in real life and FF...

I had multiple losers generate 0 points --- guess you cant win every week..


----------



## Supe (Dec 3, 2018)

I butter thumbsed and accidentally set the Lions over the Rams as my highest points.  Mother f*cker.


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Dec 3, 2018)

So did anything make sense in the NFL this week?


----------



## leggo PE (Dec 3, 2018)

What the flip, I think I had my best week all season. Which makes no sense, except to say that maybe I just have not enough clue about any of this that my picks only make sense when the NFL is ridiculous. Stupid NO losing lost me 13, and GB lost me 10... Grr.

It does make me happy that I'm the only person who picked the Chargers over the Steelers, and while it was the stupidest ending to a game ever, I did get 14 points out of it!


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Dec 3, 2018)

RBHeadge PE said:


> So did anything make sense in the NFL this week?


San Fran continued to be embarrassing. Seattle totally dominated them as everyone predicted.


----------



## leggo PE (Dec 3, 2018)

Yep. I'm glad I didn't watch that game.


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 3, 2018)

It would be nice if SF would fire Shanahan and then the Sucky Dan Quinn can hire him back as OC and then maybe our offense wouldn't be so offensive...


----------



## chart94 PE (Dec 11, 2018)

Once SF gets back Jimmy G. they will improve pretty fast. They have had some good games, they just lost everyone that could make the offense semi-decent.  Jerrick would have been pretty good this year, but Breida is doing an ok job filling in for sure. Just imagine next year with mckinnon back, Jimmy G throwing to Kittle, that offense will look a hell of alot better. Kittle is easily the best TE in the league now.


----------



## vee043324 (Dec 11, 2018)

chart94 said:


> Once SF gets back Jimmy G. they will  everyone's quality of life will improve pretty fast.


Fixed. 

+ Jimmy &amp; Juice are a great combination. Not a TE but I think he's Jimmy's favorite.


----------



## chart94 PE (Dec 11, 2018)

vee043324 said:


> Fixed.
> 
> + Jimmy &amp; Juice are a great combination. Not a TE but I think he's Jimmy's favorite.


That is just fun to say too. A little J&amp;J on Sunday afternoons. Fun fact, Jimmy beat our HS team to win conference back in 2009 with 1 min remaining..that always stung.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 11, 2018)

Thanks for beating the Viqueens last night @akwooly. Also what's up with those uniforms?! :huh:  They were difficult to look at. I thought I was watching the Blue Man Group at first. LOL


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 11, 2018)

I changed my pick last night at the last moment because all my others had been wrong so I figured I would catch karma but she is a F'n BITCH!!!!!


----------



## akwooly (Dec 11, 2018)

Action Green!   Hawks are 3-0 in that uniform because i think it blinds the other team.  I think they got the inspiration for the color from a highlighter.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Dec 11, 2018)

knight1fox3 said:


> Thanks for beating the Viqueens last night @akwooly. Also what's up with those uniforms?! :huh:  They were difficult to look at. I thought I was watching the Blue Man Group at first. LOL


As a lifelong Seahawks fan, Action Green makes me want to puke.


----------



## Supe (Dec 11, 2018)

Straight out of the Oregon Ducks playbook!


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Dec 11, 2018)

Supe said:


> Straight out of the Oregon Ducks playbook!


Please don't ever associate these two teams ever again.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 6, 2019)

akwooly said:


> lol packers.


LOL Seahawks. *#Karma? * :thumbs:


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Jan 6, 2019)

View attachment 12488


----------



## kevo_55 (Jan 6, 2019)

Sorry Ravens. 

Let the Pats take care of those Chargers.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Jan 6, 2019)

Chicago’s loss must be un-“bear”-able.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 4, 2019)

So the game was lack-luster, but any favorite commercials from last night?

I liked the John Malkovich skit pre-game. The Game of Thrones/Bud Light Knight cross-over was pretty funny. And a cool teaser for the next Avengers movie. Other than that, :dunno:


----------



## Violator (Feb 4, 2019)

The GOT one and the NFL Play 100 were the only noteworthy ones. I did read where some vegans are upset about one of the Hyundai commercials so that one must have been good.


----------



## leggo PE (Feb 4, 2019)

No favorites, but the crowd I was with thought it was a little unsettling that there were so many commercials involving humanoid robots. Not because they exist out there (well, actually partly), but because by the time they're trying to get you to empathize with a robot because it can't drink beer with it's friends, it's a step too far.


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 4, 2019)

Just look at it this way - the millennials will have lots of time off for life experiences while robots are doing their job!


----------



## csb (Feb 5, 2019)

leggo PE said:


> No favorites, but the crowd I was with thought it was a little unsettling that there were so many commercials involving humanoid robots. Not because they exist out there (well, actually partly), but because by the time they're trying to get you to empathize with a robot because it can't drink beer with it's friends, it's a step too far.


My husband, who was a tiny bit drunk, kept exclaiming, "ALL THE COMMERCIALS HAVE ROBOTS!"


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Feb 7, 2019)

knight1fox3 said:


> So the game was lack-luster, but any favorite commercials from last night?
> 
> I liked the John Malkovich skit pre-game. The Game of Thrones/Bud Light Knight cross-over was pretty funny. And a cool teaser for the next Avengers movie. Other than that, :dunno:


I like the Audi choking on a nut one. (and no, I didn't like the Audi one last year... I know what you're thinking!). And I also thought the T-Mobile texting ones weren't terrible. Outside of that it was pretty shitty, IMO. The Stella Artois one was a dumpster fire.


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 22, 2019)

lol

https://deadspin.com/patriots-owner-bob-kraft-charged-with-soliciting-prosti-1832807440


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 25, 2019)

//content.invisioncic.com/r86644/emoticons/default_biggrin.png


----------



## Supe (Apr 6, 2021)

So the Jets get rid of Teddy Bridgewater to bring in Sam Darnold.

The Panthers are now bringing in Sam Darnold from the Jets to replace Teddy Bridgewater. 

LOL.

I'm hereby announcing Zach Wilson as the next NYJ triennial QB bust.


----------

